# Kinda Retro American Eagle



## Jowan (Oct 18, 2005)

This is my '95/'96 American Eagle Spokane.

Not a chi chi bike and presumably notting American about it, but still a nice ride. It was lurking in my friends basement for some years, but is my main ride now. Equiped with nos 952 XTR, apart from the very used cranks and FD. X-max is not retro at all, but I like the orange/black theme.

This steel frame (Tange Prestige) really suprised me in ride quality. Last year I traded in my Scalpel, even that bike would give me a backache and I thought that MTB was over for me. But this rigid bike seems to serve me very well. I think it has to do with the fact thats is reasonably light (9.5kg) and very nimble. Not a bike for rocky terrain, but fortunately there's not much of that were I ride.

Jowan


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

You are too humble sir. That's a nice looking ride and an excellent first post.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*That is a very nice bike...*

I always liked the orange frame,black wheels look.Nice find.


----------

